# Update to animal cruelty story in CT.



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Things are just not adding up and with no video who do you believe ? http://www.gohuntn.c...cruelty-scandal


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm....they are still not looking very good in this Tom. Why not head tap it with the .22? Why stab it in the chest and not cut its throat?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. I totally agree. Sounds like a couple of idiots to say the least. I would have them arrested too. Not very smart in my book at all. Just wanted to let evryone know the score so far. It puts us in a bad light though. Youtube is not helping our cause one bit either.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its not youtube but the arseholes who post on it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Its not youtube but the arseholes who post on it.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For sure. It's chock full of morons !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

some of the totally stupid stuff ppl post on here just to get attention is ridiculous.all they want is for ppl to pay attention to them be it for something good or bad. me on the other hand i dont care if most ppl cant even remember my face of name... im easly conciled that way...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very well said by the guy who posted before me...whatever his name was....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dwight Schrute....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAAAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats why I never post my hunting videos on youtube (as has been suggested by others) because some folks just don't like to see that and I can respect that.. I agree that these guys were stupid to say the least. Not only did they fail as hunters and wound an animal, then use insofficient means and methods to dispatch the animal, they video-ed the whole she-bang and posted it on youtube. I bet the pot smokers (PETA) jumped on that and made them the poster children for next years luau. They should, at the very least, have to take a manditory hunters safety course, but if I had my way, they would never be allowed to hunt again. You guys should know by now that I don't much care for those animal people, but when you put stuff like this out there, it makes things tougher on good common sense outdoorsmen and takes away more of my freedom. I hope the Piana's are enjoying their new found fame.


----------

